# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Nóng sốt thịt bò hun khói Pastrami

## hoaban

*Pastrami - thịt  bò ướp hun khói là một món ăn rất thịnh hành ở New York. Nó được chế  biến theo cách thức của người cổ xưa. Tên món ăn bắt nguồn từ từ  Pastrama của người Rumani, thậm chí, có người còn cho rằng nó có nguồn  gốc xa xưa hơn nữa từ Thổ Nhĩ Kì. Những người Do Thái theo làn sóng di  cư sang Mỹ lại khẳng định Pastrami chính là món ăn do họ tự sáng tạo ra  từ những năm đầu thế kỉ 20.

*
 _Pastrami ăn với trứng cũng có thể tạo nên một bữa sáng ngon miệng và đủ chất._Chế biến được một món Pastrami thơm ngon hoàn hảo thực sự đã là một  thắng lợi lớn. Nguyên liệu chính của món Pastrami là *thịt bò* ở vùng  bụng. Thịt phải để cả tảng, đập dập cho thật mềm. Sau đó thịt được đem  ướp với muối, có thể thêm vào một chút đường và gia vị, nhưng nhất thiết  không thể thiếu hạt tiêu đen xay nhỏ rắc đều, sau đó đem đi hun khói.  Chế biến Pastrami cần phải rất kiên trì chờ đợi. Ông Cutlets, một người  New York sành sỏi về các loại thịt cho hay công đoạn hun khói thịt bò ở  Carnegie kéo dài liên tục trong 2 tuần liền. Sau khi hoàn tất, Pastrami  sẽ tiếp tục được luộc lại bằng hơi trong vài giờ trước khi đem ra ăn.
_

Thịt bò trong món Pastrami._Loại Pastrami nào là ngon nhất ở New York vẫn đang là đề tài tranh cãi  của những người dân ở thành phố này. Trong khi một số người tán thưởng  kiểu pastrami đặc trưng ở Carnegie Deli - một nhà hàng rất nổi tiếng ở  thành phố New York trên đại lộ 17 , thì một số khác lại chỉ chịu chi  tiền vào những thớ bò thịt dày được cắt bằng tay theo kiểu Katz’s – một  hàng ăn nhỏ theo kiểu Do Thái ở Houston, phía Đông New York.   _

Xem những người đầu bếp tại Katz’s cắt từng lát thịt Pastrami cũng chính là được thưởng thức nghệ thuật nấu nướng điêu luyện._Và người ta cũng không ngừng bàn cãi nhau xem Pastrami lúa mạch, với  những miếng *thịt bò* dày, nóng sốt đậm đà gia vị, kẹp ở giữa hai miếng  bánh mì trộn hột carun (một loại gia vị) và rưới thêm một chút mù tạt,  liệu có phải là thứ đồ ăn lí tưởng của các cửa hàng ăn hay không . 
_

Pastrami lúa mạch nổi tiếng tại nhà hàng Katz’s._ Tuy vậy, dù bàn cãi thế nào đi chăng nữa  thì Pastrami nay đã trở thành một phần quan trọng trong đời sống ẩm  thực ở một thành phố với nhiều món ăn đặc sắc như New York.

----------


## dung89

Nhìn mà đói lại càng đói

----------

